# Kubota g5200 stalling out after running a short time.



## SMACKDOWN (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an older model g5200 kubota with 750 hrs. Was stalling out and started to overheat after running a few minutes. Had original parts on everything except the battery. I replaced the thermastat and gasket, flushed and changed the radiator fluid, changed oil, after i replaced the head gasket and valve cover gasket. Three head bolts were rusty and the gasket looked like it was bad. I cleaned the sediment bowl for fuel line and replaced the filter for fuel line. Darn thing now runs a couple of minutes and stalls out. Idle and speed control runs rough when i adjust the throttle. I blead the fuel lines and it still is hard to start. Any thoughts about if the fuel pump could be causing this? Is there a way to test it?.


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you check the air filter?


----------

